# Breeding the fry, with the parents?



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

As much as I know incest is frowned upon in the human world, I was wondering how it relates to the fish kingdom?

I have some red hump fry that are growing up pretty quick, was wondering when they are old enough can a keep a couple of the females to add to the breeding group with their father/mother? Any chance of birth defects, fin issues etc etc?

thanks for any advice,
Mike


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

There's always a chance they new fry will be somewhat deformed or not viable. But it's been done before. Some will make it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Many people breed related fish all the time They call them Tank Raised. That is why there is a big thing about Wild caught.(assuming the fish they catch are not related).

I don't believe interbreeding causes issues in fish and would like to know how many generations would actually have to be breed together to cause issues.

I have personally had Multis in a 20 gallon tank breeding for over 3 years with out any issues and I started with 6 or 8 and I have no idea if they were related to start with but I assume so.



I think hybrid fish are usually the issue


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you have an outlet for all the fry you would produce? Something to consider. Whether birth defects are an issue depends on how inbred your pair is to begin with. It usually takes a fair number of generations before it becomes a problem.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

You can always trade your Geo red humps with other members who also have these fishy


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

cool, well then i'll will take my chances and try and start id'ing the males and females once they get a bit bigger

of course i'd be willing to trade them with gtaa members.

now what to do with all these convict fry.....


----------

